# AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?



## Herr-Vorragend (28. Juni 2011)

*AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?*

Hallo,

da mein AM2+ Mainboard ausgetauscht werden muss, werde ich mir direkt ein AM3+Board holen.
Ich habe einen Phenom II 965 BE, als Kühler einen Corsair Hydro H50 mit AM3 Backplate.
Passt die AM3 Backplate auch auf den AM3+, da dieser lediglich eine Weiterentwicklung ist ?


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?*

Das AM3+ Board hat lediglich im Sockel einige Pins mehr/weniger, die Lochabstände sollten gleich sein.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?*

Ja, die Kühlerhalterung ist an für sich identisch mit der von Sockel AM3. Nur der Plastikrahmen ist bei manchen Boards nun zweiteilig, trotzdem dürften alle Kühler für SoAM3 passen.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?*

Perfekt  Hab mir auch gedacht, dass es höchstens bei dem anderen Kühler Probleme gibt, welche auf den Plastikrahmen angewiesen sind. Besten Dank !


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: AM3 Kühler auf AM3+ Board ?*

Alle Kühler, die auf AM3 passen, passen auch auf AM3+ weil es das gleiche Retention Modul ist. 
Erst wenn AMD auf LGA umsteigt wird wohl alles neu kommen.


----------

